# Anyone heard of Vom Landsgut?



## Beeznik (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.vom-landsgut.com/

Thoughts on the breeder?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

There's not a lot of information on the site, probably because the site is still under construction. One thing that is a yellow flag is they breed Yorkies too. The reason why that's a yellow flag is because most ethical and reputable breeders only focus on one breed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not necessarily true that ethical/reputable breeders focus on one breed.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> not necessarily true that ethical/reputable breeders focus on one breed.


I agree with Jakoda. There are a lot of breeders out there that either breed another dog breed or a completely different race like Horses.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Oops, my bad. Need to do some more research and studying then.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Now if they were breeding 4 or breeds, then we have a problem.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

see I have my own opinions on this. While breeders can/do breed others breeds I personally get a bit leery of breeders that do majorly different breeds. Like I'm fine with someone who breeds GSDs Malinois and/or dutch sheps but a GSd and yorkie are very different breeds so while they may be perfectly good breeders I personally would at least do a lot of research on their knowledge of GSDs and also figure out why they breeds such different dogs.


----------

